# Calcium for Shrimp



## confusedman (17 Mar 2021)

Hello everyone

Little tank. 2 Platy 2 Molly 2 Honey Gourami 1 Swordtail
4 (or 5) Amanos (not sure they are Amanos)
2 Bloody shrimp (not sure that's the proper name)
A few Bladder Snails + Ramshorn Snaiks
London water
Should I add calcium? In which form?
What are the indian almond leaves for?
Anything else I could get to improve their lives?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Libba (17 Mar 2021)

Whether or not you need to add calcium will depend on how much is currently in your water.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


confusedman said:


> London water





Libba said:


> need to add calcium will depend on how much is currently in your water.


There will be <"plenty of calcium (Ca)"> in @confusedman's water for <"geological reasons">, so they don't need to add any.


confusedman said:


> What are the indian almond leaves for?


They are a <"grazing surface"> for the shrimp, as well as "botanicals" most people add a <"green leaf as a food source">, this might be <"Nettle (_Urtica dioica_)"> or <"Mulberry (_Morus alba_)"> leaf etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## confusedman (17 Mar 2021)

Could anyone identify the species (if the pics are good enough to do so)?


----------



## dw1305 (17 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


confusedman said:


> Could anyone identify the species


Definitely Red Cherry Shrimp and they look very Amano like.

cheers Darrel


----------

